# Cubase SX3 Vocal Geschwindigkeit anpassen?



## djatfire (8. Februar 2008)

...ich hab bei alln was ich mach...probleme die Vocals so anzupassen, dass sich die tonhöhe nicht verändert und die richtige Geschwindigkeit einzustellen. Kann mir wer helfen? Oder gibts irgendwo ein tutorial?


----------



## The_Maegges (10. Februar 2008)

Rechtsklick auf das Audiomaterial in der Spur --> Effekte oder Audio (bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher) -> Timestrech

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## andyK (17. Februar 2008)

Zwecks TimeStretch würde ich noch folgendes empfehlen:

Dein Track wird ja bestimmt genau im Raster liegen. Zum Beispiel 120bpm. 
Jetzt kannst du deine Vocal-Spur in kleine Teile schneiden. Vielleicht alle zwei Takte (die du gedanklich mitzählst) einen Schnitt.
Dadurch sind die Soundschnipsel kleiner und unschöne Artefakte im Klang werden verhindert, bzw. minimiert. 
Die einzelnen Schnipsel legst du nun entsprechend aufs Raster und stretchst es auf zwei Takte.

So in der Art peppe ich alte Schnulzenschlager auf.


----------

